# Cocktail tube -- insert style making guid



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

Step 1: make a tool from stainless chopstick, cut off thick end





  








RIMG0011




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 15, 2013








it's empty inside, we'll put thin tube inside this space,





  








RIMG0013




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 15, 2013








Step 2: insert 4.5mm ball inside thin tube





  








RIMG0017




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 15, 2013








step 3: tilted cut thin tube





  








RIMG0018




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 15, 2013








step4: insert chopstick into thick tube (3060) from thin end





  








RIMG0020




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 15, 2013








and keep pushing thick tube forward, will combine thin & thick together

OK! it's done, the scale is depend on what size of your ammo is, i have only

2 kind of tubes (3060 & 1745), i found this combination is suit for 9mm ammo,

if you have chinese tube, you must try this most famous & popular Dankung tech!!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

what's the performance of it?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the Chrony speed? 初速如何


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have tried set ups like that. It went through a catfood can and pushed my backing through the back of my catch box.


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

crazyslingshot said:


> what's the performance of it?


lighter than 1745x4, but faster and more powerful, even used on 10 mm ammo


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

erlkonig said:


> What is the Chrony speed? 初速如何


i dont have a tester, but speed increased is obvious~


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I have tried set ups like that. It went through a catfood can and pushed my backing through the back of my catch box.


really?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nu shid rilly!


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks very interesting Ocean. I have some 1745 and 3060 to try butterfly. I'm not quite clear however. 
Where does the ball sit exactly,is it in the middle of the completed tube? How much are you overlapping the tubes? Is there any chance of slippage?


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

timdix said:


> Looks very interesting Ocean. I have some 1745 and 3060 to try butterfly. I'm not quite clear however.
> Where does the ball sit exactly,is it in the middle of the completed tube? How much are you overlapping the tubes? Is there any chance of slippage?


1. ball sits at top end of thin one, and thick (3060) envelopes thin one (1745) totally, got it?

2. depend on what size of your ammo, i use 1:2 ratio at 9 mm ammo, i believe 10 mm works too,but I don't have 10 mm ^^

3. don't worry about slipping, never have that chance!!

by the way, use this method got to have a dedicated SS, like this





  








RIMG0004 (Large)




__
OceanYang


__
Jun 16, 2013








you can see there are two holes to block the ball in tube, i call it "ball stuck style" SS

Thanks , try it!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

OceanYang said:


> timdix said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very interesting Ocean. I have some 1745 and 3060 to try butterfly. I'm not quite clear however.
> ...


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

erlkonig said:


> OceanYang said:
> 
> 
> > timdix said:
> ...


Yes, but there hardly find a official translations for so many chinese SS terminology,

by the way, they american guys buy chinese SS on an named Dankung site, maybe

there are some good translations!!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanx for the tutorial. At first glance the hardest part will be to find the stainless chopstick


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

stej said:


> Thanx for the tutorial. At first glance the hardest part will be to find the stainless chopstick


Now is time to have dinner at chinese restaurant

, and borrow some their chopsticks LOL :rofl:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

OceanYang said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the tutorial. At first glance the hardest part will be to find the stainless chopstick
> ...


Only cheap wooden here


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

stej said:


> OceanYang said:
> 
> 
> > stej said:
> ...


Seriously , you can also use radio antenna to replace chopstick, lots Chinese ppl do so, have a try!!


----------



## OceanYang (May 29, 2013)

OceanYang said:


> Step 1: make a tool from stainless chopstick, cut off thick end
> 
> it's empty inside, we'll put thin tube inside this space,
> 
> ...


I wanna change it's name, "Bundle style" or "Envelope style"?

my bad english, please English fellows help me~ thanks


----------

